# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Admin

## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

Im not sure if there is criteria or rules on name changes but if it possible could i change my name? if so *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN* thanks ADMIN.

----------


## PT

i will let him know

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

> i will let him know


thanks.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

Any update? Thanks.

----------


## PT

they should get to it soon bro, just be patient because there extremly busy right now

----------


## *Admin*

make sure you use your new name to log in...

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

Sorry to be a pain in the ass , i wanted the * before and after my name if thats possible?
I understand you are very busy so when/if you have the time it would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## PT

are you serious? whats the difference? my advice is deal with it

----------


## BG

> are you serious? whats the difference? my advice is deal with it


lol, sound advice.

----------


## PT

whats up bg? that was the best advice i had. admin just changed his name for him and now he wants a star before it. im sure admin will do it but they have alot more important issues to tend to then putting a star in front of someones name

----------


## BG

> whats up bg? that was the best advice i had. admin just changed his name for him and now he wants a star before it. im sure admin will do it but they have alot more important issues to tend to then putting a star in front of someones name


I hear ya, sometimes you have to take what you can get. When you have some time hit me up, I would like to speak to you.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

> whats up bg? that was the best advice i had. admin just changed his name for him and now he wants a star before it. im sure admin will do it but they have alot more important issues to tend to then putting a star in front of someones name


I know admin are busy im not looking for it to be done straight away if it takes until next week thats fine with me. If you look at my first post i did put the stars in the name its not as if im asking for a second name change. If it doesnt get done then of course i'll have to deal with it as its no big deal but admin i appreciate the name change in the first place so thanks.

----------


## stallion_1

> I know admin are busy im not looking for it to be done straight away if it takes until next week thats fine with me. If you look at my first post i did put the stars in the name its not as if im asking for a second name change. If it doesnt get done then of course i'll have to deal with it as its no big deal but admin i appreciate the name change in the first place so thanks.


gosh what will a * change?

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

> gosh what will a * change?


....

----------


## stallion_1

> Stfu and get out of my thread.


awwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## DSM4Life

Hows this AS

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> What you doing in this thread anyway? Go back to the questions and answers forum and carry on giving out your bad advice as me and 189 love cleaning up after you.


hahahahahaha 

you? you? are u serious?

dude u have never ever corrected me coz u dont know anything
u just critize newbies for asking a question and then if several people have said the question is wrong, u agree.at least i try to help the newbies

so dont make me laugh pops

now as far as 189 correcting me, just coz he doesnt agree with me does not mean my advise is wrong.

i know of many professional bodybuilders who have advised newbies of deca and dbol only cycles coz the great arnold used to do them, and ive disagreed with them coz of the bad effects on natty test, but its worked for some and they disagree,so just coz people disagree does not mean theyre wrong.

so settle down and be happy they changed ur name.

with all due respect pops

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Replies in bold.


wow first u said ur older than me and then u said ur younger, wow

it just amazes how ........... some people are.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> So was this the inteligent reply? Wow thanks. Like i said your not giving any replies to my post apart from utter nonsense. Why wont you answer my posts with an intelligent intellectual reply? Because you cant because im right.


aight what is ur question? what is it?

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Are you serious? You cannot be that ignorant. Get off my thread.


dude are u a moron?

arnold was by no means a guinea pig,

by the time arnold began juicing there was already knowledge of the effects of dbol on the liver as well as its androgenic effects. why do u think arnold never usually used test? coz in greater quantities there was knowledge of it affecting the prostate as noticed by the russian bodybuilders who first began using it as well as inducing gyno far more easily. arnold new this so he therefored used deca for having a lower androgeninc effect than test and a higher anabolic ratio, so he was smart to all this.

so before trying to outsmart and flame someone make sure u got ur facts straight

now as far as ur q What does ur name concer me? ya ur right it does not concer me and ill get outta ur thread coz u might start crying like a little .........

----------


## Flex-Appeal

are yall done yet?  :Smilie:

----------


## stallion_1

> are yall done yet?


well the little girl keeps crying

"get outta my thread ur bad boy"

hahaha

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Show me the proof arnold never used test? Just because arnold says he used to dbol only cycles, doesnt mean its true. You are really are naive enough to believe arnold never used test? And used deca for a replacement for test? Get serious.


dude, im not saying he never used test, now as far as knowing his cycles, ive talked to the man.

hes visited some golds gym and friends have some connections with some of other top bodybuilders arnold use to hang out with, ive also talked to them and they tell me what arnold used to juice and how.

furthermore, he and his closest friends were by no means guinea pigs, just coz they didnt usually did pct does not mean they were guinea pigs.

the guinea pigs were the bodybuilders of the 30's and 40's the people close to john ziegler now they were guinea pigs, so my ignorant friend please educate urself 'fore u try to flame me, and it goes to show u that ur little plan of flaming me has backfired as the ignorant is YOU.

dont worry dude, i care for newbie pops like u.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> How convenient youve talked to arnold and his bro's.Yes they were guinea pigs as many bodybuilders in that era have atested to. And do you actually know what a flame is? Also who you calling a noob? Ive been here longer than you. HA HA HA


do u speak english? are u so ignorant ur in denial?

i said not usually, i never said he never used test.

dude does that make u happy? the fact that that makes u laugh shows me that even though ur older than me ur also more immature. the mere and simple fact that uve been longer than me in here does not mean or imply that u posses more knowledge, i used to hang out over with the bros at ssb (rip) i know this shit, and for u to keep replying with ignorant staments or trying to play word games tells me ur not here to learn but rather be an ignorant ass.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Who said because ive been here longer im more knowledable than you? You called me a noob when ive been here longer than you. But all you seen was my post count and thought youve been here longer. HAHAHAHA


well 'twas nice arguing with ye, i,however, don't have enough time to be fighting like a little girl just coz someone told me i should be happy with my name even though i didnt get my little star.

hey somebody tells me that and i dont go crying, i hang out with the hood with the bros, we gotta be man and not sensitive. girls dont like that in a man. they dont like weakness. but hey ur a pops, u dont know how 'tis with young people nowdays, but my friend ur weak.

and i liked the way u flamed me, NOT

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Bro listen up for a second, i just remembered why you have a problem with me, its because you posted some random uninteresting post about the history of dbol and said keeped this bumped so it becomes a sticky and i told you it wasnt a sticky material as did everyone else. Is this why you are so upset at me?


dude i was not even upset at u for that, i got pissed coz u started insulting me via pm coz i said be happy with yer name.

a real mature person does not go insulting, but rather handles it like an adult.


u couldve just said, u know what stallion, i really want to get a star in my name and this does not concern u, but no u go and and call me names and threaten to flame, im like wtf, flame me if u want but dont insult me. pops

----------


## stallion_1

> Why havent you replied to the noob question? Ive given you 2 oppurtunities. Is it Because you were wrong?
> 
> What do the stars have to do with you? And when did i cry about it? get your facts right bro. And go back to hood with all your man friends you young un. I mean you 'gangsta'. And for the second time do you know what a flame is? As it seems you dont.


what damn new question? here so theres no confusion i want u to explicitely state that famous q i have not been able to answer.

wow im crying coz i was called a gangsta

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

.....

----------


## stallion_1

> How do you know what girls like? Your the bro when a female member joined asked if she was hot. Wtf is that about? Females that come here should be treated with more respect. Thats why admin warned you about it.


yea but i never disrepected that member, never

it mighve been somewhat childish but i never crossed the line.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Dont you read my posts? Go back and research. And your the one who started saying hes from the hood and that your a man. Wow your from the hood. REAL HARD.


im sorry but no i dont read ur posts, 'tis nothing against ye, 'tis just that i actually want useful info.

----------


## stallion_1

> I dont need to say hey stallion i really want a star and does not concern you as this thread is stated ADMIN, Not stallion 1, not once did i address you in this thread asking for your opinion on my name, you posted first. Why did you feel the need? Read my posts i was nice as pie asking admin if they could put the star before and after my name and as you can see from my first post i actually added the stars in my name admin never actually put them in.


god u have broken my heart, i'm sorry i pissed u little girl.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

when i read pt's post saying for u to deal with it, i just tried to say dude 'tis close enough im sure admin is a busy guy or girl, thats when ur high estrogen levels exploded and started insultin me

----------


## stallion_1

> when i read pt's post saying for u to deal with it, i just tried to say dude 'tis close enough im sure admin is a busy guy or girl, thats when ur high estrogen levels exploded and started insultin me


did this answer ur q?

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> You never said anything near that at all, you said gees does it really matter.


well thats what i meant, sometimes bros might give u a hard time but by no means should u take it personally?

when somebody tells me, ur info is wrong, i dont go and call them names or insult them, i review my sources info, some people disagree but does not mean 'tis wrong. i might make a few mistakes here and there but dont explode insulting folks coz i know bros are just givin' me a hard time 'bout some mistake some disagree to stack deca and tren and test coz of the progestin issues, i say its ok does that make it wrong? many p[eople have done it, 'tis not written in stone, and people disagree but 'tis by no means bad advice.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

....

----------


## stallion_1

> Show me these insults on the thread?


well of course they're not on thread, but they sure as hell are in my pm box.

but hey i apologize for upsetting ye, i guess i didnt realize that some people are way to sensitive 'bout not getting a little start next to their pretty name.

by the way ur behaving it sounds to me that if u hang out with some bros, and somebody says something silly of little relevance and importance that u might get pissed and start explodin' without being able to take some little thing as a joke

----------


## Kale

Personally I think you two bitches need to take this cat fight to PM's or you will be both doing time in the suspension house !!!!

----------


## BIG-N-Brazil

> Personally I think you two bitches need to take this cat fight to PM's or you will be both doing time in the suspension house !!!!


 :Owned:

----------


## PT

exactly kale. i tried having a little fun and look what i started. this isnt the place for you to argue so like kale said, take it to the pm's

----------


## stallion_1

> exactly kale. i tried having a little fun and look what i started. this isnt the place for you to argue so like kale said, take it to the pm's


sorry sir, sorry admi, sorry

----------


## Big

> Personally I think you two bitches need to take this cat fight to PM's or you will be both doing time in the suspension house !!!!


Amen brother.

----------


## *Admin*

all of this for two stars.... wow... lol... done

----------


## stallion_1

> all of this for two stars.... wow... lol... done


lol 2 stars

guess we were behaving like kids huh

sorry admin

----------


## DSM4Life

> ....






> ....






> ....






> ....






> ....






> ....






> ....




 :LOL:

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> 


Admin, can I request that *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN* have his changed to ....

----------


## SmittyTheOX

And then again to *....*

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

Thanks Admin.

----------


## Narkissos

lmao.. this was an awesome thread

----------


## Flagg

What was this guys name before it got changed?

----------


## one8nine

bigbigt

----------


## mario1313

How do I post a question on the forum?

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> How do I post a question on the forum?


Once in a sub forum hit the button "New Thread"

----------


## PT

> How do I post a question on the forum?


 the exact same way you posted the question here. if it dosnt work let us know. thanks

----------


## *Admin*

Please let us know if you are having problems...

----------


## bigdaddyets

that guy is funny, really now

----------

